# Media share not working



## jimstick (Feb 5, 2007)

I recently upgraded my desktop to Windows 7 from XP (clean install). Since then media share is not working on my 3 HR20-700's. The music, photos and more icon does not show up on any of them. I can't figure out what is wrong.

My desktop has a wired connection to the router. It is a wireless router/modem. I can access my music and picture files with my wireless laptop running Windows 8, and my android phone.

The Directv mediashare renderers show up in the network devices on my LAPTOP, but NOT on my DESKTOP PC.

I have mediashare enabled and allowed for all network devices. I have tried resetting all my DVR's, I have gone thru network setup, I started network services, all of them are connected to the network and recognized by the router. I have the CCK connetion to the internet, and Pandora and Youtube work.

All 3 DVR's have static IP's outside the range of DHCP. I have gone thru everything on the router and reset it. It is just the PC running Windows 7 that I can't access. If anyone knows what I need to do, please let me know. I am pulling my hair out.

Thanks


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like you forgot to load a Media Server like TVersity on your Win7.

However, I (and most) gave up on MS and use some other box like AppleTV.


----------



## jimstick (Feb 5, 2007)

Is Tversity required for Win 7? Cause I never had it before and everything works with my Win 8 machine.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not near my Win7 machine, but there may be some Media Server to enable in the Windows options or Services. Haven't needed to look.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> I'm not near my Win7 machine, but there may be some Media Server to enable in the Windows options or Services. Haven't needed to look.


I'm pretty sure media sharing is enabled by default.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> I'm pretty sure media sharing is enabled by default.


It must not be because I don't have the server show up on my DVRs. You probably wouldn't know.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Try installing Tversity or iSedora. IMHO they are better than the server included with Windows.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Windows 7 changed the configuration options and made it more complicated than the Windows XP setup

Open Windows Media Player, go to your Library, click "Stream" and "More Streaming Options"

For every "DIRECTV Mediashare Renderer" you want to use make sure it's set to "Allowed" click customize and uncheck "Use Default Settings" and select "Make all the Media in my library available to this device"

You might have to reboot your receivers to get it to show up again after you do it.


----------



## jimstick (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks, everybody for your help! I got it figured out. I reset my SWM and also my modem/router. Since it takes a few minutes to show up, I'm not sure which one did it, but it works now. I have all the devices showing up in the sharing window, and the icon is there on all my DVR's. I can access all my media files now. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> It must not be because I don't have the server show up on my DVRs.


Because media sharing doesn't work as expected on a DIRECTV DVR doesn't mean that Windows 7 isn't holding up its end of the bargain. If the user didn't make the necessary configuration provisions, that's not Windows' fault.


----------

